# Magic Fans Let me Hear YA!!!



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Magic Fans Check up!*

Ok the post count here is lagging. Let's light some fire.

New Soundoff...

1) Favorite beverage to drink while watching the Magic?

2) Favorite Pizza topping on that Magic game night pie?

3) Have you ever named a pet (or child) after anything associated with the Magic?

Have fun with it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

1) I like a nice bottle of JD Hard Cola

2) Definately gotta go with Black Olives

3) Never have I named a child or pet after a sports figure.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

1) Favorite beverage to drink while watching the Magic?

2) Favorite Pizza topping on that Magic game night pie?

3) Have you ever named a pet (or child) after anything associated with the Magic?


1 - Coke

2 - Cheese

3 - I named some fish that I won T-Mac once.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*LOL!*



> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 1) I like a nice bottle of JD Hard Cola
> 
> 2) Definately gotta go with Black Olives
> ...


I like your topic and here are my answers!

1) Coke

2)Green Olives

3)A cat named Larry and a cat named Bird - but it happened by accident.


----------



## Who's # 1? (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Magic Fans Check up!*



> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Ok the post count here is lagging. Let's light some fire.
> 
> New Soundoff...
> ...


1: Well normally im at the game, So its Mt Dew Code Red...Home and away, none in the arena, so i get it outside...

2: Home, Taco Bell, Cuz i eat there b4 games, pregame tradition sorta... Away...Gorditas...i make em at my house  but pepperoni

3: Yea, i named my Little Cat Shaq along time ago, lol...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

1)Kool-Aid 
2)Sausage
3)Lizard named Shaq cuz he was fat and lazy


----------



## rocketman4 (May 2, 2003)

1. Dr. Pepper
2. Pepperoni
3. I named my rabbit Shaq... and the rabbit following that one Shaq II.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

1. Sprite
2. Sausage
3. My dog's name is Penny. :no:


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

1) Whatever suits my mood at the moment
2) I usually just have cheese on my pizza
3) Yes, I named a cat Shaq


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Silk</b>!
> 1) Whatever suits my mood at the moment
> 2) I usually just have cheese on my pizza
> 3) Yes, I named a cat Shaq


SILK! Good to see you! I hope you're going to become a regular poster again. How is college going?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

1) Dr. Pepper
2)Bacon
3)I call my little borther Pat Garrity because his vetical leap is about 5 inches:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Silk (May 21, 2002)

Hey Rifleman! Things are going pretty well at college. Looking forward to the new season.


----------

